# puppy waking at 4am and won't go back to sleep! help!



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have had my puppy for just over a week and so far he has been waking at approx 3am for wee/poo and then sleeping till roughly 7am which is fine. However the last two nights he has woke about 2/3am done his business and then woke again in between 4/5am and just wants to play! we take him out anyway and he always does a wee but clearly this isn't his reason for waking! He then keeps jumping out of his bed and wandering round the bedroom, the only way I managed to get him back to sleep was by bringing him onto our bed but I don't want to get into this habit! We do have a crate but only planned on using it for when we have to leave him and he cries and yelps when we put him in it anyway! any advice please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I use a crate for my Yorkie, she went in it from day I, and is 15 months old she goes in by herself. She sleeps in it at night and goes in when we have meals and when we go out and leave her at any time.
Put his bed in the crate and a safe toy or two to keep him amused and make his crate his space where he can go whenever he wants. It makes them feel safe and you know they are safe so you don't have to worry about them.
I would advise not to let the puppy do anything that you really don't want it to do when an adult like sleeping with you in your bed, as you are teaching him bad habits that will be hard to break later. you need to be firm with him.
What breed of dog is his?


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for your reply, he is a clumber spaniel/bedlington terrier cross. His bed is currenly in the crate and he sleeps in it during the day we just don't shut the door, would you suggest taking it upstairs and just using it for bedtime as at the moment he sleeps in his bed in our room not the crate.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

All puppies are different but I am wondering why you put a bed in your bedroom for him when he is happy to go in his bed in his crate downstairs. If he sleeps in there during the day without the door shut you are more than half way there, I suggest he may be restless at night because he is in your bedroom and not where he is obviously comfortable during the day, in his bed in his crate. I would leave his crate where it is and let him sleep there at night also.


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Pamela, the problem is a) he won't settle on his own or if the crate door is shut and b) if i left him downstairs he would come straight out of his crate looking for us and pee everywhere, i'm unlikely to here him when he gets up downstairs as well. The bed were using is his bed from downstairs, I was thinking it may be better to take his crate upstairs?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I would put his crate in your room at night, when he wakes take him out for a wee without talking, eye-contact or any fuss. Put him straight back into his crate and ignore him if he fusses.
This is what I did with mine, and as soon as they were going all night without waking I moved the crate to the front room where they have slept ever since without a sound.
Good luck.


----------

